# Classic - Tape and trashbag ghosts



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
I thought I'd revive some classic tutorials, that are still favorites. This one is a remake of the traditional tape and trash bag ghost.

www.monstertutorials.com/ghost1


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, always good to review classic how-to's, just in case you have forgot.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

These tutorials are great! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've always thought this was a really cool effect - lot of bang for the buck in making one of these.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!
Like Roxy said.....a lot of bag for the buck


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

And, finally, after 6 months and 10 ghosts later, here is the video:






Enjoy!


----------



## BudhagRizzo (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool!


----------

